# Diodos de AC a DC?



## Lucky991997 (Feb 27, 2007)

Por favor, a ver si me pueden ayudar, necesito encontrar en un circuito los diodos que convierten ac en dc, para alimentar el circuito con dc directamente, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jairo (Feb 27, 2007)

hola
aclara bien que necesitas, porque todos los diodos de uso general son utilizados casi para ese proposito pasar de ac a dc, o compra directamente un puente de diodos que es un conujunto de 4 diosos en configuracion especial o lo que tendrias que hacer manualmente, pero si es una fuente para algun circuito de dc puede que necesites algnuos elementos extras como regyuadores o algo
Aclara mas..

Saludos Jairo


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 27, 2007)

jairo tiene razon, deberias usar un puente de diodos y asi es mas facil.

El puente de diodos te indica encima donde va la AC y donde te sale la DC .

El costo es bajo

donde tiene el simbolito de una onda senoidal ahi va la AC y las otras dos paticas son pues la salida ya rectificada.

ahora si quieres ver un ejemplo de un diodo 1n4004 pero si estas haciendo una fuente pues usa el puente que te decimos.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola:

          Te paso un diagrama que hice en este momento, espero que lo entiendas, si no me avisas.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucky991997 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lo siento, es que no tengo ni idea de esto y no sabia donde ponerlo,. Lo que intento hacer es quitarle la fuente de alimentacion a unos altavoces de pc y conectarselos al coche, pero los problemas que tengo son los siguientes:
-pasar de 12v a 9v (solucionado)
-El problema gordo es que la corriente del coche es continua y en la placa de los altavoces entra alterna, en algun momento de esa placa se pasa de corriente alterna a continua, pues hay es donde quiero conectar la alimentacion nueva de mi coche.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola Lucky991997:

Como bian apunta el compañero juanpastsierra con su imagen, las bocinas deben tener un transformador, una línea del mismo va conectada a la toma de la casa, la salida está conectada directa o indirectamente a un conjunto de diodos como en al imagen anterior, y a la salida del mismo, debe haber un filtro de considerable tamaño y valor. Sobre los pines de ese filtro, debes colocar los cables que irán hacia la batería del auto (*Mucho cuidado con la polaridad, el filtro debe tener muy bien especificado cuál de los pines es el negativo, si lo conectas al revés vas a dañar el amplificador*). Y claro, también debes estar completamente seguro de que *el amplificador trabaja con 12V antes de conectar la batería del auto*.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Jairo (Feb 28, 2007)

hola
para que no tengas problema con la polaridad, como mencionan, conecta la batería justo a la salida del transformador pero ya quitando el mismo, entonces como debe tener un puente de diodos como el de la imagen, este es el que pone la polaridad correcta, pero asegurate bien del valor de lo voltajes

jairo


----------



## Lucky991997 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya lo entiendo, me ayudasteis mucho, de verdad, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## danielxxx (Sep 16, 2009)

hola a todos, tengo una fuente de poder de 120v ac a 12v ac y solo queria convertir los 12v ac a 12v dc con el puente de diodos, pero al probar se quemo el puente. Al transformador no le paso nada a que se debe estoy como lo puedo solucionar?? mil gracias y un abrazo.


----------

